# Your X-Mas Spoils!



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2008)

2 new pairs of drumsticks
A new floor tom
Shirt
Rechargable Wii battery
A lottery ticket
Another shirt
Opeth Hoodie
Burzum Shirt
Plain Black Hoodie
Candy
$30 Target Gift Card
Gamer Chair (Totally unexpected! So awesome!)
IPod Speakers
Samsung Alias (Didn't get it yet, my mom told me that we are gunna get it after the holidays!)

You?


----------



## DJsnypa (Dec 25, 2008)

2 deodorant and shower gel packs
A "Girls of Ralph" calender (from my sister, awkward...)
A Swiss watch, pen, army knife and keyring
2 T-shirts
A Guiness World Records Games Edition book
Underwear (again from my sister, awkward...)
A 4GB microSD
and a CycloDS that doesn't work


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

heheh...I'll get back to you on that tomorrow..


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 25, 2008)

The only gifts that exchanged hands was a good friend of mine getting us a new 360 so my brother has one now too. Wish I could of gotten my mom something...


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The only gifts that exchanged hands was a good friend of mine getting us a new 360 so my brother has one now too. Wish I could of gotten my mom something...


Its all good. I had no money to get anything for anyone. I burned a CD for my dad and that was it.

I feel like shit but I really had absolutely nothing.


----------



## BlueBX (Dec 25, 2008)

I got:

Some clothes
Beanie Cap
Skull Candy Lowrider Headphones
Call of Duty: World at War (Wii) 
Gold Edge Cart
$20 dollars


----------



## Rebound (Dec 25, 2008)

And thats it


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 25, 2008)

A new watch, and my old watch got fixed.

I also got a $25 Best Buy gift card, and a gift card of the same amount for Barnes & Noble... from my uncle that usually gets me Best Buy gift cards.  Oh well.

My mom got me Rock Band 2, just the software.. I'm not sure if that counts, because she picked it up for me because I told her to and I was supposed to pay her back, but I haven't.  I would have liked the new drum controller though.

I don't expect anything else.  My parents have already told me that I won't really be getting anything because of our current financial situation..


----------



## z0mbiew0lf (Dec 25, 2008)

An R4 from my girlfriend
100 bucks total from my parents 
new ds lite from my friend who spoils me a bit much


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2008)

A $50 gift card for Future Shop


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's hoping I get an iPhone that I've been wanting to buy for months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you all have a decent christmas.


----------



## granville (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing. *Inserting meaningless text here to avoid being modded for one-word post*


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 25, 2008)

Rebound said:
			
		

> And thats it


Wooo A half eaten banana and ipod earphones....your lucky.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 25, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Nothing. *Inserting meaningless text here to avoid being modded for one-word post*



That's pretty much what I'm getting tomorrow as well (don't care though cuz I'm marrying Santabot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CheatingSoi (Dec 25, 2008)

The main thing I got was an iPod touch 16gb. I would have loved this a couple of months ago but I was really dissapointed to get it because I lost interest in getting one a while back. However, my parents are gunna ship it back to amazon and then i get the money so I can use it towards a new 32 inch 720p HD TV for my room.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have got GHWT - Single Guitar Bundle, solderingstation, a watch, a finger-drum kit, LiPS, Ace Combat 6, Now this is a story all about how my life got flipp-turned upside down - And I liked to take a minute - just sit right there - Ill tell you how I became the *prince of* a town called *bel air* season 2 and 3, WiiPlay with Wiimote, a Nunchuk, a shirt , LEDs and resistors 'n sh**, a desk lamp, bluetooth earphones and Beautiful Katamari, by tomorrow the old acryl apple-keyboard, Metal Gear Ac!d 2, The Tales of Beedle the Bard, Die Märchen von Beedle dem Barden. Well, I think that's it. :/


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 25, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> I have got GHWT - Single Guitar Bundle, solderingstation, a watch, a finger-drum kit, LiPS, Ace Combat 6, Now this is a story all about how my life got flipp-turned upside down - And I liked to take a minute - just sit right there - Ill tell you how I became the *prince of* a town called *bel air* season 2 and 3, WiiPlay with Wiimote, a Nunchuk, a shirt , LEDs and resistors 'n sh**, a desk lamp, bluetooth earphones and Beautiful Katamari, by tomorrow the old acryl apple-keyboard, Metal Gear Ac!d 2, The Tales of Beedle the Bard, Die Märchen von Beedle dem Barden. Well, I think that's it. :/


wow alot of stuff there *cough*spoiled*cough*... lol


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 25, 2008)

I got 60$ worth of iTunes gift cards, a 100$ Best Buy gift card and a new good watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				hankchill said:
			
		

> A $50 gift card for Future Shop


Merry Christmas


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 25, 2008)

Antec 900 & Intel E8400 (My PC is now complete!)
Sennheiser CX 95's
Left 4 Dead

Best christmas evar!


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 25, 2008)

Best Christmas ever!

* Xbox 360! (Arcade)
* Fable II, Prince of Persia, Far Cry 2
* $100 Target giftcard
* Chicago Cubs baseball cap
* A cool jacket (too bad I'm in Florida and it's already getting warm)
* The new Killers album
* Candy
* Shirts
* Some presents I still haven't opened
* And a cup of cheer!


p.s. The reason I got so much was because a whole lot of family came to our house. I didn't even know I had that much family.


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 25, 2008)

nothing.... yea bahumbug lol no family = no presents.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






correction.... GBAtemp got me a flash card for xmas lol.... i won the baking comp


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

I wanted an Xbox 360 but I might... I "clued" in my dad(I told I wanted that)and he said he was "getting paid" so maybe...
And I got a PSP game, but I don't know what, it's from my sister, and I bet it's Crisis Core FF7, they told me about it and I said I wanted it, so hmm...(although I "bought" it already)

2 hours until midnight! And hardly and presents have tag on them(my family does it so nobody cheats)


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 25, 2008)

My stocking stuffer was Guinness Book of World Records: Gamer's Edition 2008.

It's pretty cool. But how the heck do you beat a Final Fantasy game in 4 hours?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> My stocking stuffer was Guinness Book of World Records: Gamer's Edition 2008.
> 
> It's pretty cool. But how the heck do you beat a Final Fantasy game in 4 hours?


*cough*cheats*coughs*


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 25, 2008)

A nice watch, chocolates (lots and lots of chocolate..), Xbox 360 controller, $20 MS Points card, digital camera, and $400 cash. Sweet.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Here's hoping I get an iPhone that I've been wanting to buy for months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you get your iPhone! It's like the best toy ever!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2008)

A CUP! I'ma put some coffee in it, no doubt!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm ordering my presents tomorrow from various internet places (since its tradition to get presents on New Years in my family lol)

Hopefully I'm getting some of this:
- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16834220441 or the 10" model if my dad is generous... my dad promised to get this like 4 months ago so I'm hoping he'll keep true to it
-a few resistors and other electrical components for a project I'm doing (under $10)
-xbox live time
-something from my mom
-a nice dinner only with our family (we have guests over)


----------



## Galacta (Dec 25, 2008)

- A trip to a Chinese restaurant
- Sonic Unleashed for Wii
- Guitar Hero Limited Editon Microphone Stylus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a Limited Edtion Red Pick Stylus' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- A Tonka Truck (ROFLMFAO)

Yeh, Thats all I got.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

guess what I got!

NOTHING.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> guess what I got!
> 
> NOTHING.


you have what looks like a swastika in your custom title


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> A CUP! I'ma put some coffee in it, no doubt!




niiiiiice

advertising agency calling...


----------



## Sephi (Dec 25, 2008)

Logitech headset
KH:CoM Manga volume 1
KH Manga volume 3 (have 1,2,4 but forgot to get 3 a while back)
some dorm pants
a bad ass black fedora with gray pinstripes 
Counter-Strike (1.6)
a pair of black Converse shoes
2 kittens
$50 American Express gift card (I'm pissed because I can't use this with paypal to buy random crap from DX, and paypal charged $4.90 to it and I likely won't get any of that back)
$25 Borders gift card, unfortunately, there are no Borders within 1 hour of where I live

and I'm pretty sure this is everything.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 25, 2008)

i've gone to 2 differents groups of friends so far. another meeting/dinner with family and another afterwards with more friends. so far

a leatherman kick 
baby blue country road bag 
a few shirts 
2x $100 myer gift cards 
a $50 jb hi-fi card 
some skin care products 
stubbie cooler 
diecast car trackset (joke gift) 
Kare Kano Complete Manga collection

i've spent well over 2k this christmas on presents for people. i guess you get what you give. ill report back sometime tomorrow when i have fully recovered.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a jap character 0_o
i want some prez!


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

Great haul this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acer Aspire One (black, 160 gb, 6 cell battery)
$450 ($300 from Dad/Mom, 100 from aunt, 50 from uncle)
Model Ford Mustang (1/24 scale)
Jacket, hoodie, other things (shampoo lol)


----------



## mightymage (Dec 25, 2008)

a scooter
ddr x (ps2)
rockband 2 game only (wii)
action replaymax ps2
50 stack sony dvd r
b***j*b from GF


----------



## Icey (Dec 25, 2008)

mightymage said:
			
		

> a scooter
> ddr x (ps2)
> rockband 2 game only (wii)
> action replaymax ps2
> ...



I really don't think you need to include that last one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nothing yet, it's christmas eve still I don't plan on getting much hopefully a new cell.
My iPod 120GB was half of my christmas present (got it for birthday) 
So yeah, I just want that cell! =D


----------



## elctgames67 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got my presents early with my own money. Parents giving me money ($400) thats going straight to the bank. Anyway i got sharp aquos 32" lcd, samsung rant 
phone for sprint, cod WaW for 360(on sale for $35 at bestbuy), 4gb microsd for cyclo, and $260 from aunts and uncles and other relatives. I'm 17 and work, so i 
have no bills to pay so i spend my money


----------



## Dominator (Dec 25, 2008)

I receive  a new guitare from my entire family


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1761...mp;id=538623244
http
://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1761...p;id=538623244


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a high definition projector for my bedroom! 

Gears of War 2 and Call of Duty WAW on a 100" HD screen is something else!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also got other stuff I cant be bothered to look at after the projector!


----------



## MaHe (Dec 25, 2008)

A hundred bucks. I'd be perfectly content even if received nothing.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kameo: Elements of Power (360)
Sonic Unleashed (360)
Burnout Paradise (360)
Wario Land: Shake It (Wii)
Family Guy: Volume 6 (DVD)
3 Doors Down self titled album (CD)
Dresden Files: Blood Rites (Book)


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I got a high definition projector for my bedroom!
> 
> Gears of War 2 and Call of Duty WAW on a 100" HD screen is something else!!!
> 
> ...


Now get 5.1 Surround Sound and lock yourself in your room, it will be awesome! Take me!


----------



## Neko (Dec 25, 2008)

I got GT4 Platinum for PS2.
I was also supposed to get some money but my parents are paying for my new cellphone until it arrives so I will get my christmas money as soon as my cellphone arrives.


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2008)

I haven't opened mine yet, but i'm guessing its...pants.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 25, 2008)

logitech x-210 speakers and some tshirts, jeans etc.


----------



## Prime (Dec 25, 2008)

LG Viewty (Black) + £20 Top up
Lips (xbox 360 game)
Fallout 3
HD-720P Digital camera (which takes still images also) + 2GB SD Card
Sony MDREX32 In Ear Black Earphones.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2008)

Updated mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty good X-Mas!


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 25, 2008)

i just got some smellys n candy. My parents havent got me a main present yet because i have no idea what i want :S Maybe a digi camcorda?


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2008)

£130
Dmr V8 Pedals.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG AWESOME CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR

Songbird Fairy Ocarina (yes, as in THE fairy ocarina from zelda: ocarina of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Zelda: Ocarina of Time Original Sound Track
Wind Waker Link Plushie Doll
The Dark Knight on DVD
Disturbed: Believe
Rhydian's Album (Self titled)
FCUK Smellies
Yard of Shortbread
Big Bottle of Southern Comfort
Bottle of Bulmers Pear Cider
Naruto Headband


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2008)

Man, best christmas ever...im so spoiled haw

got me an iphone and it's super cool


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

We opened presents. I got:

60GB Xbox 360 Pro
Call of Duty: World at War
Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit
Naruto: The Broken Bond
$50 Debit Card
Wallet
2nd 360 Controller
Charging Dock

I was so close to getting a PS3 lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive had 5.1 and a 40" HD LCD TV in my room for ages!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

Dominator said:
			
		

> I receive  a new guitare from my entire family
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1761...mp;id=538623244
> ...



WOW! That's a nice guitar! I love the red finish :gleam:


----------



## Cema (Dec 25, 2008)

It's my birthday today, and Hannukah, so hopefully I'm getting some good stuff.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 25, 2008)

nothing except a chance for a new mobile


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got

a wii
mario kart wii
paper mario wii
wii play
pro evolution soccer 2008
sonic unleashed
dragonball z budokai tenkachi 3
baja 1000 for  wii
star wars clone wars wii
big brain academy wii
spos pack(tennis racket baseball bat and golf stick)
cyclo ds
2gb sd
mp4 player

AWESOME CHRISTMAS(I NEVER GOT SOO MUCH!!)


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't get much, and my dad gave me fireworks money for Christmas($40)
But I got some amazing things:

Sandisk 8GB Memory Stick
Crisis Core Final Fantasy 7(I was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And... a Nikon Coolpix S60! And my mom got a 2GB SD card with it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So awesome!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I'm happy. I got

PSP3000 bundle with ratchet and clank, echochrome (WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?) and national treasure.
Prince of Persia PSP
Patapon PSP
God of War: Chains of Olympus PSP
Final Fantasy: Crisis Core PSP

Extra-Soft blanket :3
Domo-Kun "action figure" (from mah Asian friend)
Scratch lottery tickets (none of them won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
Chocolate box
Pez


----------



## Icey (Dec 25, 2008)

I got...
9' inch Portable DVD Player with plug-in for my iPod classic (Should be fun on the roadtrip this summer)
iPod Speaker/Dock (Because I take my alarm clock w/ iPod plugin into the bathroom every morning when I take a shower..this is staying in the bathroom..)

So I guess I'll be getting the phone myself. Meh.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 25, 2008)

Business casual shirt
Pajamas


----------



## War (Dec 25, 2008)

-100 bucks from my dad
-25-50 (not sure) dollar gift card for Game Stop
-Black hoodie (which is great cause I really needed one)
-Long-sleeved white shirt
-50 bucks from my aunt
-Thermal... water bottle thing. It's actually pretty cool... if you put in water, it keeps it cold, if you put in coffee, it keeps it hot. Very nice.
-Box of chocolates

And although it's not really a present, I got myself a 360. (I had to trade my Wii for it though, so I guess it doesn't count)


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Domo-kun doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a camera.
Which I'm returning for a 360 + modchip!


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 25, 2008)

First Generation 16GB Ipod Touch (so I can jailbreak)
Skull Candy Earphones
Giftcard for bestbuy (Don't know amount yet)
$50 Visa Giftcard
$15 Itunes giftcard
A tool for eating Crab Legs (Hell Yeah, no more pieces of shell flying everywhere)
Tube of M&M minis (Better than normal size)
A chocolate Snowman
A Creme filled Candy cane (?)


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 25, 2008)

I got
-a new bass (Peavey Grind BXP 5 - well, not yet, I special ordered it from the shop and it's still coming in)
-a bass stand
-sweater
-I saw Dragonforce, Turisas, and Powerglove last week
-got a Turisas shirt at the concert
-a new razor

goddamn i can't wait till that bass is in >.


----------



## aphirst (Dec 25, 2008)

A Creative ZEN 16GB (*so* awesome - it's the only thing I actually asked for, and I'd have been more than happy with just that)
2 of those "shower gel and deodorant" sets
A bag of wine gums ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
A 5-pack of thick socks
A tin of choccies (nom nom nom)
A small pack of toffee-chocolate-stuff
A chequebook-sized diary (with a pen!)
2 Jumpers (one of them is grey/black patterened, the other is grey/black/purple striped - we like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
A watch
And about £130.

I was more than chuffed!

To be honest though, I knew about the ZEN (because I basically had to pick it), so I got myself a cheap silicone skin and a screen protector for a couple of quid. And I treat myself to an Acekard 2.1, as I'm more than happy to wait a few weeks for DX to ship them.

Some of you guys have got so much nice stuff ( XD ), and some of you haven't gotten anything. :'(


----------



## Akoji (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I got 200$, but I still have to get my mother's gift.
I think I might buy this little beauty
http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Pr.../25446/D90.html


----------



## NiGHtS (Dec 25, 2008)

I got...

-Quite a lot of clothes(although most were hand picked by me ahah...)
-£50
-My dad got an imac 20" for use for the whole family which is awesome...whats even more awesome is that it means i get to keep the laptop that we used before =D

And thats it! still, im happy


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 25, 2008)

A Wii, €100 and a haircut ^^


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

My dad might get me a 360 in a month!

Also, I just myself a present, Left 4 Dead on the PC. *coughdownloadcough*

But now my camera is complicatied, I can't get my Picturetown to recognize it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 25, 2008)

I love having a Christmas birthday- aside from a few small presents I'll open in the evening my main gift for both my birthday and Christmas was a kickass Sony Vaio laptop, with enough power behind it for all the games I'll want to play anytime soon; that was one hell of a surprise. Plus:

A delayed Xbox 360, 60gb, and likely a couple extra games/controllers- gift for the family but mostly my brothers and I
Monopoly: Here & Now edition, the newer one with Electronic Banking
A few small candies and trinkets in mah stocking
Clothes
Some cheap xbox/360/GameCube games from my uncle as family gifts, who didn't know that the 360 wouldn't arrive for Christmas, unless my parents are hiding it for later. 
A couple cheap Wii games
A 4GB class 6 MicroSD for my phone
A few Stephen King novels
I bought myself a cheapo Philips 2GB MP3/MP4 player last week. Audio is actually pretty good for $25.

Now it's time to dig up some of my old PC games and hope I can run them under Vista... and check out that free Napster trial.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Dec 25, 2008)

over 330$
clothes 
a wallet with a pocket knife
a new DS lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a magic book ^^


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 25, 2008)

20 bucks.



That is all.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Dec 25, 2008)

$55!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2008)

$100 bestbuy gift card
$50 visa gift card
Fallout 3 (not so great when the 360 has a RroD...)
PS3 160GB (Drakes Uncharted Bundle)
Little Big Planet
MGS4
Ratchet and Clank Future
Resistance 1 & 2
a ton of computer parts to build a comp (cant build it now because case has to be returned due to shipping damage >_> )


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a George Foreman grill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah baby, wanted my own one of these bad boys for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I got a present from Costello ( and Ace ) - a photo album hardback book full of our photographs from our trip to the USA, with written text and captions. Best present I've had in years


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 25, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I got a George Foreman grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you can knock off all the fat


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George to the rescue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always removed the fat before... But this shall make things easier! And save me from cleaning the oven so often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They even make special cleaning sponges that are shaped especially to the design of the George grill.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2008)

the grill is pretty good for inside

but when you are trying to cook 16 burgers or 24 hotdogs not the best thing... lol


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

320GB Seagate FreeAgent Go External HDD
Heroes Season 1 on Blu-ray
30 Verbatim DVD+R DL disks
2 Dan Brown books
$100 GC for Wal-mart
$50 GC for Best Buy. I got a $500 card last week as well so provided a new Mac Mini is announced and released soon (MacWorld anyone?), I will be buying one.
$50 GC for Blockbuster Video.
$25 GC for Gamestop/EB Games
$25 GC for the theaters
Certificate for 2 admissions with 2 popcorns and a drink for the local theaters (bow chica bow wow?)

That should cover it. I have never seen heroes so blu-ray ought to be a good way to watch it.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2008)

W00t! Another X-Mas gift! Getting my Permit tomorrow!

SWEET!


----------



## Westside (Dec 25, 2008)

Food and water.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






No seriously, my parents didn't get me anything this year.


----------



## luisrodl (Dec 25, 2008)

-Valkyria Chronicles (PS3)
-50$ gift card for Pac Sun
-Around 200$ in all the cash gifts
-A wallet/grooming kit
-Some nice shirts and and jeans
-Fallout 3 (XBOX 360)
-A bottle of "coquito" (that is something like eggnog but made with coconut and rum)


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 25, 2008)

wii + wii fit
I-sobot (think RC robot)
nsect (think... RC Insect with nerf gun)
Masterpeice Ultra Magnus (because... well, look to the left)
pair of leather gloves
shagreen (stingray skin) wallet
watch strap
a orange and black Keffiyeh
and a zippo lighter (fiyah!)

That't pretty much it


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 25, 2008)

An iPod Nano 8GB and a new PC.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 25, 2008)

Got an iPhone 3G 16Gb (White), around 150€ and a lot of chocolate. ^^


----------



## Hedgehogofchaos (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a the $200 pair of ski goggles I've been eyeing, a Motorola z6w and the contract half paid for two years, a few CDs, an American Eagle girt card, a Hollister gift card, a Tim Hortons gift card, and about $100 Can.


----------



## Seven (Dec 26, 2008)

~$300 from family members.
Sweater
$50 AMC card
That's about it. Can't complain about cash.


----------



## Dark (Dec 26, 2008)

$500 and a new tv


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 26, 2008)

I totally forgot that I still have presents at my dad's house to open.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 26, 2008)

Guitar Hero IV (360), Animal Crossing: City Folk (with guide), and some game called Okami.
Some clothes, 4000 MS Points, and some candy.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got:
Clothes
A desk calendar
A new phone
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for Wii
Animal Crossing City Folk
Lego Star Wars the Complete Saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii Play
Mario Kart Wiii w/ Wii Wheel
Another Wii Wheel
Batteries
EZFlash 3-in-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8GB MicroSDHC
MicroSDHC Reader
2 $20 Best Buy Gift Cards
Some weird statues
$50.

And for gifts my brother, sister and I pooled in a total of $60 for our parents to go out sometime, and I bought a DSTT for my brother and sister :]

But my mom got upset because my dad didn't get her ANYTHING.  And she got him a bunch of stuff :


----------



## Duero (Dec 26, 2008)

I got money so I bught a psp and flashed it and 2 games Valkyre profile and Dark stalkers but I bught that 7 days ago hehe I got my money before Xmas becus the stores are closed on the 24 to 26, oh and 23 of december I bught Monster Hunter 2 and FF crisis core.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 26, 2008)

just got some post-christmas gifts, Hori DS screen protectors and DS hard case (very nice), New Super Mario Bros. pen styluses and I just ordered myself a Pandora's Battery to fix my bricked PSP as well as 30GB Usenet allowance.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 26, 2008)

An iPod speaker, a screwdriver set and some cash, I should be able to afford my new PC next year when I get my pocket money (comes yearly, woo)


----------



## triclopzx (Dec 26, 2008)

my presents are:

- Rock Band 2 complete kit
- 4 shirts
- 2 underware that have a skull in the back (propably to scare the toilet when its calling me)
- like $30 to $40 bucks 
- Axe shower kit that my girlfriend gave me.

oh and my favorite, my mother in law gave me a strawberry cheesecake that she made. Its so damn good.


----------



## Lee79 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got £100 and upgraded my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Plus a special GBAtemp present I finally reached 500 post Woot!)


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 26, 2008)

went out and got my present today. 32Inch sony bravia! Woot! It looks so sweet!


----------



## frurry (Dec 27, 2008)

i got:

samba de amigo (wii)
wow wrath of the lich king
sims 2 mansion & garden stuff
lee evans live at the o2
underwear and socks
2 pairs of pants
umbro shirt
400g bar of choc
2 boxes of assorted chocs
cadburys selection box
£60 in cheques
bottle of red wine


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 27, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> and some game called Okami.


Okami is kickass don't just call it "some game"


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

i got:

nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
nothing
at all


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 27, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> went out and got my present today. 32Inch sony bravia! Woot! It looks so sweet!



Hey, how's that compared to my Samsung?
I almost went with a Sony Bravia, but It cost a little more so I didn't.


----------



## Lametta (Dec 27, 2008)

My parents gave me a Creative Zen Mozaic 4GB black, sooo cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









my old mp3 player recently broke so it's a great gift for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I got 150 euros from relatives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's it.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 27, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at the time of writing I haven't gotten a chance to play it.


----------



## Isaiah (Dec 28, 2008)

i got a cyclo and a 4 gb sd god you guys are spoilt or many you have heaps of friends 0.0


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 29, 2008)

Some coool shit


----------



## Reaper (Dec 30, 2008)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> i got a cyclo and a 4 gb sd god you guys are spoilt or many you have heaps of friends 0.0


Dude _you're spoiled_


----------



## superdude (Dec 31, 2008)

the cyclo and 4gb is about $70 
we are all spoiled some way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well i got a Zune 8gb (wanted this for about 4 months) and skull candy ink'd headphones plus $26.67


----------

